# And just like the prodigal son, I have returned...



## Skip Cooper (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

After a long haitus, I have returned to the martial arts world, in both the virtual and physical sense. I look forward to catching up on the discussions and creating a few of my own.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome Back Skip!  :cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome back. I bet you'll see some names you recognize. Possibly some threads, too.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome back, Skip :bows:.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back, Skip. We're glad you found your way back.


----------



## Mauthos (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello from a newbie


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome back Skip!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome back.  Looks like you have been a long time member.  Look forward to you input.


----------

